# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Does anyone know

## Puggysusan

Does anyone know of a place you can when you have no family. I want to leave my home of 37 years as I am so depressed I have had tablets and counselling but I don't want to be here anymore in this home. I hate it with all my heart. Our son the drug addict has now decided to give up his very good job he was off work for 2 weeks with the flu then went back to the doctor and said he didn't want to go back to his job so he signed him off with stress at work for 3 weeks which he has done f**all just lazed about. I don't want him in the house anymore. We have been taken over where I work so everyone is on their metal and I can't be bothered I feel like I am going to blow up any moment. My husband and I have had the flu badly and we don't feel well but we are working. Sorry to moan

----------


## Suzi

I thought you and your husband had decided you didn't want him to be in your home anymore?

----------


## TiffanyyO

sounds like you have a lot going on hun  :(:  *hugs* ♥

----------

